# Arizona RV Parks North of Phoenix



## PlummerInIdaho (Dec 9, 2021)

We currently own a park model in a Cal-Am resort in Mesa Arizona and live full time in Boise Idaho. We're considering a change to the Arizona situation for several reasons: cost, travel time, demographics. We'd like to visit a couple of parks in the northern Phoenix / Surprise area this winter. I'd appreciate any information from folks in any of the parks in that area. Thanks.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 9, 2021)

There are several parks in the Surprise area that accommodate park models.  We discovered them in an RV park directory some years ago.  I am not current on the present situation, since we moved back to Florida 7 years ago.


----------

